# Feel so sad



## Dingz (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello, I am a new fursuit maker who started to make fursuit 1 years ago. Here are my newest works :






http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8842227/

After I put it on FA, I had found that only few ppl who like this. The views and the favorites are very few (around 15 view after submitted a whole day and only 1 ~ 2 favorites with it). Actually I had re-submitted it 3 times already and same things happen... I feel very up sad and grey bcoz I really put many effort in this head and I think the outcome are good.

It really scary me because this newest head compare with my old work, the view / favorites rate are horrible. What's wrong with this head?

How do you feel on this head? I really need some comment on this head... please...


----------



## Earth Rio (Sep 15, 2012)

I think that the head is good, if you ask me. Idon't see any problems at all. :/


----------



## Oly (Sep 15, 2012)

Re-subbing it is a bad idea... and probably against the rules too.

Don't worry about that shit. Favs and views don't mean much in the long run. If you're concerned about getting commissioned to make stuff, just be prolific and talk to people. Don't spam, just talk to people and mention your stuff, if they're not interested move on and talk about something else, if they are then great!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm no suit enthusiast, but I think it's cute.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 15, 2012)

It looks pretty well made and pretty cute! I'd like to see more of your stuff as well


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2012)

It looks very well made, don't measure your success by the quantity of favourites you get.


----------



## Dingz (Sep 16, 2012)

Thx for all of your reply, that give me somâ€‹e confidence after all! I will try my best to make something great after that!!!!!


----------



## Earth Rio (Sep 16, 2012)

Good luck on that, then!


----------



## Yumtioko (Oct 19, 2012)

Nothing's wrong. It's just this site is growing and things will be overlooked and you're going to have to deal with it.
There is nothing wrong with that head just might not be the animal some people like,
but you do what makes you happy...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 19, 2012)

Please do not remove things only to resubmit to get more views/faves. You end up constantly bumping people off the front of the list for something you've already submitted multiple times. That said there a few things you may want to tweak with future heads. You've got a very girly, cutesy eye approach which looks very nice. It is not proportionate to head and so it ends up looking a bit off. Plus the mouth and cheeks don't have a true...feminine quality to it which also drives the eyes to look a bit off. Try to match up the expression/style of eyes with the way the rest of your head looks and it should pull more views+faves. This particular head should have a much more petite muzzle to follow up the style of the eyes.

That said views and faves are one of those things that often require being a bit active in the community. So take the time to explore, leave useful comments, favorite, and talk to people. That will drive more traffic to your page.


----------



## monticola (Oct 31, 2012)

Great work! You have done eyes perfectly but they need more expression. I hope you would agree with me. Great work! You have done eyes perfectly but they need more expression. I hope you would agree with me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 31, 2012)

Most likely the reason behind not faving is that it's a picture. I know I don't fave suit pics, I can't be the only one. And in the end, faves/views don't matter.
The head itself looks fine, but I kinda sneer at threads in the forums begging for comments on a piece they made.


----------



## SwEETIPLAnet (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I too very much interested in making soft toys .so Iâ€™d like to give you some tips .first of all you have to use quality thread for good strong seams. Use a sharp needle for
Cotton / non stretch materials and a ball point needle for stretch material. Also start and finish your sewing securely.


----------



## IFtheRavehound (Mar 29, 2013)

You sound like you're whining  Just because no one is giving your suit attention, doesn't mean re-submit multiple times. It's against the rules and is considered spam. Not every piece of art immediately takes off. Some art never gets any responses. That's life. Making a thread post that's fishing for compliments is also very irritating. I'm not trying to come off as a douche, but no one likes a baby.


----------



## Dingz (Apr 1, 2013)

IFtheRavehound said:


> You sound like you're whining Just because no one is giving your suit attention, doesn't mean re-submit multiple times. It's against the rules and is considered spam. Not every piece of art immediately takes off. Some art never gets any responses. That's life. Making a thread post that's fishing for compliments is also very irritating. I'm not trying to come off as a douche, but no one likes a baby.



It really upset when you put so many effort in it but no one like your art...Well, I must to admit that the mouse head is not good enough to being favorite. After this mouse head I have try harder and done other fursuit head and I think I really do something better:






Youtube for this heas's jaw movement test : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaseYhE7ELc


----------



## Dingz (Apr 1, 2013)

SwEETIPLAnet said:


> Well I too very much interested in making soft toys .so Iâ€™d like to give you some tips .first of all you have to use quality thread for good strong seams. Use a sharp needle for
> Cotton / non stretch materials and a ball point needle for stretch material. Also start and finish your sewing securely.



eh? your tips are really useful... but I'm using those methods when I making my first fursuit head, thanks you anyway.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 1, 2013)

Dingz said:


> eh? your tips are really useful... but I'm using those methods when I making my first fursuit head, thanks you anyway.


That's a spambot, dear.


----------



## GhostWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

Your work is excellent!!! and I don't give praise lightly.


----------



## Dialeeta (Apr 30, 2013)

The thing you have to remember about getting a lot of favorites is that it is a lot about networking and not just having quality work.  
If you upload at a time where not a lot of people are online browsing, you won't get a lot of favorites.
It also depends on how many people you have watching you.  Also how many of those people are active.  You also have to remember to reach out to other people.  Post links to your work in other forums to get it out there.  Watch people and make friends on the FA site and be _active_ with commenting and not just submitting work. You will get out of it what you put into it. Getting favs and comments is about putting yourself out there, not just about how 'good' your stuff is.   

That being said, your work is great.  It is very clean which is a huge plus!


----------



## Troj (Apr 30, 2013)

Dingz, I think the masks look excellent! The eyes are bright and attractive, which is the main thing for me.

Keep in mind that people have to mentally scan and filter a LOT of things--not just on FA, but also, in the world at large--so, while they may notice and like what you've done, they may not always have the time or motivation to let YOU know. 

It's hard enough for me to make time to give my friends feedback on their art, let alone people I don't know well. 

In the end, you should do what you do primarily because YOU love it. Positive feedback is just delicious, wonderful icing on the cake. 

Doing something mostly or entirely in the hopes of getting positive feedback hands the steering wheel of your life over to OTHER people, after all, because you've basically given them all the power to make _you_ feel good or bad.

But, yeah, it is disappointing when you put your heart and soul into something, and others don't seem to notice or appreciate it. But, I've learned that you have to keep going, and need to take pleasure in what you do for its own sake.


----------



## chipmunk (May 3, 2013)

I think your head looks amazing! I would definitely comission you to make me one if I was in the market for a suit. And, like Troj mentioned, your works of art should be done because YOU love them, not necessarily that everyone loves them. I've learned this through modifying my car visually, or how I dressed, I would always worry about everyone else accepting me and liking how I looked and everything, and deep down inside I wasn't happy. Within this last year, I've stopped caring what people thought of me and did just what I wanted to do and guess what? I've been much, much happier this way. ^w^


----------

